# World Cup



## sombro (Jun 15, 2006)

That's soccer to you yankees  


Anybody bothered at all?


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah Brazil Gonna Win!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 15, 2006)

No you're wrong Holland is going to win


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 15, 2006)

Although the US is my top team, I am also rooting for the 'Holland'. A very impressive first win against Serbia-Montenegro, but they are going to have to improve if they want to match with Argentina or even the Ivory Coast. I love the World Cup, I've been getting so sucked-in to it every morning. I wish it was longer than 1 month long.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 15, 2006)

If the US does not win, (They already lost) Then who cares.. Baseball all the way, and all American!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 15, 2006)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> Yeah Brazil Gonna Win!!!!!!!!



jajajaja That is so true....


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 15, 2006)

I never liked soccer growing up and being american I love baseball, basketball and real football but something about the world cup draws me in. They play with so much passion and the energy is really special. I've been ejoying the games so far.


----------



## sombro (Jun 16, 2006)

This year the standard is really high,  it's a cliche but there really are no easy games in the world cup.

except of course for England who are going to walk it


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, it's exciting and fun to watch. A lot of teams are playing now and they are all good. It's going to be hard for them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

*World Cup 2006 *


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmm i think Brazil and Germany gonna play in the Semi Finals still Brazil ALL THE WAY!!!!!idk bout you guys but soccer hella fun to play


----------



## sombro (Jun 18, 2006)

After Argentinas caning of Serbia 6-0 the other day it's easy to see them very near the finals, Looks like Germany are getting the luck the home nation often gets. Brazil looked poor in their opening game we'll see how they do against Australia today.

Group E looks the most interesting, the USA managed to fight to a draw against Italy yesterday and Ghana beat the Czech Republic so it's all on the last game.

I also love playing football but as I'm pretty out of shape these days it always hurts afterwards!!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

That Ghana game was awesome. And America ran that game but we still couldnt score a real goal.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 18, 2006)

I find soccer numbingly boring.
Doesn't seem to be much strategy, like U.S. football and especially baseball.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

Ah, I thought that too until I started watching the world cup. These guys are 10X more athletic han football players and I could really see the strategy watching yesterdats games.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 18, 2006)

i havent watched the world cup but i would like to know when the final game is gonna be on? and whos gonna be in it, i find any regular soccer game about as interesting as watching golf on tv, and i cant stand golf on tv....I only like watching the big games of any sport, World Series, SuperBowl, Cannabis Cup Live via hightimes's website.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

there is just so much intensity in these gaames. these guys are running non stop for 45 minutes. its rediculous


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 18, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> i havent watched the world cup but i would like to know when the final game is gonna be on? and whos gonna be in it, i find any regular soccer game about as interesting as watching golf on tv, and i cant stand golf on tv....I only like watching the big games of any sport, World Series, SuperBowl, Cannabis Cup Live via hightimes's website.


 
The World Cup Championship is on Sunday, July 9th. It's going to be incredible. The Super Bowl, World Series, NBA Finals, and sadly not even March Madness can match the significance of this game. I recommend everyone, even those who aren't interested in soccer, to watch that game. It's a Sunday, what better day to just wake and bake and watch soccer?

USA still has a chance, too, which should have all Americans somewhat interested. If we defeat Ghana (We can, we're faster and they have an awful defense.) and Czech loses to Italy, which they should, we advance.

Viva el futbol!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

Ghanas goalie looked amazing yesterday


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah Italy has to win


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

surprise Brazil advances.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry to keep posting but is hollands team called holland


----------



## sombro (Jun 18, 2006)

there are still some great games to come in the group stages with Argentina- Holland and Italy-Czech Republic the pick.

So many teams are playing aggressive, attacking football, this world cup is imo the best I've seen yet. Just seen the mighty Brazil put in another poor performance, If Australia had a better strike force they could have had a point at least.

Almost all of the favourites are looking a bit rubbish, that could all change of course but it would be great to think an underdog could carry off the trophy.


----------



## sombro (Jun 18, 2006)

and yes rockydog, Holland's team is called Holland


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

ok i didnt see them in any groups so i wasnt sure, which group are they in. anyone gonna watch france vs korea in a minute?


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 18, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> ok i didnt see them in any groups so i wasnt sure, which group are they in. anyone gonna watch france vs korea in a minute?


 
Holland is actually known as the Netherlands, as well.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

thats what i thought


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil is kind of weak,very big diference from the other years and they dont look that happy anymore... ronaldiño#10!!!!! who can haddle a ball like that guy! no one in the series can!!!!

GO BRAZIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

Korea was exciting to watch today. I got U.S over Ghana 3-1 and Italy over Czech 1-0.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 19, 2006)

ronaldiño kicks ass that guy thinks quick he has mad handles on the ball ronaldo dispointed everyone this year he let the fame get to him he got fat he slow and gets tired way too quick he out of shape and roberto carlos still kicks ass that guy can kick the ball like no other he has some freaking monster legs  and US still does have a chance but they have to and i mean have to win their next game they cant tie or lose they must win in order to advance


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 20, 2006)

Great game between England and Sweden. England apparently hasn't beaten them since the 60's. England was up 2-1 and Sweden scored in the 90th minute so they both advance now. Germany looked really good too.


----------



## sombro (Jun 21, 2006)

terrible, terrible defending in the second half.

England just can't beat Sweden, strangely enough ever since Abba won Eurovision.

I reckon its a curse.

bring on the mighty Ecuador!!


Argentina-Holland tonight and Portugal-Mexico


----------



## rockydog (Jun 22, 2006)

USA is coming home so go Netherlands.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 22, 2006)

wow brasil did a pretty good job today playing against japan 4-1 not bad...best game this year for them so far...


----------



## rockydog (Jun 22, 2006)

Definately, They looked awesome


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 1, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! BRAZIL YOU BASTERDS LOST TO FRANCE AGAIN!!!!!....lol dam this is very disapointing


----------



## rockydog (Jul 1, 2006)

what a world cup series this has been


----------



## sombro (Jul 2, 2006)

its depressing but the only team that has looked good is Germany.


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 2, 2006)

Go Germany!!!


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jul 2, 2006)

Goooo Portugal!!!!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 2, 2006)

Man i cant believe my mother just cut cable!!!!! cuz since i lost my job now she says"its your problem" aahhhh man i hope you guys keep me posted!!!
cuz the cheap local channels have the world cup but it looks like shit so please keep me posted!!!!


----------



## sombro (Jul 3, 2006)

semis are 

germany - italy,  tues evening
france - diving,cheating, bad sports portugal,  weds evening.


i really hope that real madrid decide not to buy scheming pretty boy cristiano ronaldo and that he has to go back into training with wayne rooney at man u in august. wayne is in the paper today telling of how he's going to "split him in two" the next time he sees him for getting him sent off.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 3, 2006)

thaxx Man...
 i need cable!!!!!!lol


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 3, 2006)

2qwic2c said:
			
		

> Goooo Portugal!!!!


 
heh my dad rooting for portugal but not to win...just to play in the last game im sure everyone knows that its so obvios that Germany gonna win this year and yeah france gonna loose to Portugal lets hope i aint wrong lol


----------



## rockydog (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah germany is the only team really lookin good


----------



## OhioDood (Jul 4, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> yeah germany is the only team really lookin good


   I think Italy has looked great this World Cup. The United States played their only good game of the entire cup against the Italians, and the Italians still were able to get a point off of us. And in the knockout stage, the Italians have looked nearly unbeatable. Time will tell, but I do believe that the winner of the Italy/Germany game will more than likely be the 2006 World Cup Champions. I personally am rooting for France I think though.   Have a good (safe) 4th, everyone.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 4, 2006)

The winner of that game will be the champs, Italy has looked good. In my opinion that should've been the championship game. Germany vs. Italy.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 4, 2006)

What an amazing game that was. Italy over Germany in 2TE 2-0. Both teams played excellent, very exciting game


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

jajaja!!!! wooooo!!!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 5, 2006)

well i was wrong again...Germany lost in the last minutes i hope France loose i want Italy to win maybe Portugal im pretty disapointed that Germany lost though...


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

didint Portugal loose????
i heard that from the kids around the block...


----------



## sombro (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah, they did, shame.

Italy - France the final (Sun 8.00pm CET)

Germany - Portugal 3rd/4th place play off (Sat 9.00pm CET)


There's still two great games left in this world cup and, usual dismay at my teams efforts aside, it's been fantastic.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 7, 2006)

ahh man i got to see those games!!!!!

Thanxx alot...


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

GOOOO ITALY!!!!!!!!!!! lol man they better not lose...every team i go for loses...Italy better not lose or ill be mad and then get high and be happy again lol


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

lol that sound mad funny


----------



## sombro (Jul 9, 2006)

germany 3 - 1 portugal

the final is today, i'm going to spend the whole afternoon in the garden tidying up , barbequeing and drinking cold beer in anticipation.

allez les bleus !!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

DAMMIT FRANCE ALREADY MADE A GOAL a cheap goal...dam penalties


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 9, 2006)

Sh*t keep me posted please!!!!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITALY WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  game score was 1(5)-1(3) Italy won in the penaltie shots!!! YES I WILL SMOKE THIS BLUNT TO CELEBRATE THE VICTORY OF ITALY HAHAHAHAHA FRANCE LOST IN YOUR FACE!!! lol


----------



## rockydog (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats to all Italy fans. I am happy they won over France


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

*ITALY WINS! I'm so glad that France didn't win. CONGRATS TO ITALY.  *


----------



## sombro (Jul 10, 2006)

yep, well done Italy, France played well enough to win it but as their big stars limped off, first Viera than Henry and most tragically Zidane, their chances went with them.

Italy always come through at the right time somehow.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 10, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ITALY WINS! I'm so glad that France didn't win. CONGRATS TO ITALY.  *


 
SAME HERE!!!


----------

